# CT Meet-Up??



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Another thought is we could do a more regional New England get together, and meet someplace more central.

Just a thought!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

YAY! I'm for that!


----------



## Kand3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Or not. 

Seriously, where are all of those CT people that were wanting a get together!?!?


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I'd be interested but it really just depends on the when and where. My schedule is always crazy.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

sorry i missed this one

i have several location ideas if folks are serious - 

1) Lake Wintergreen, Hamden
2) Southbury Dog Park

i'm sure there are lots more


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oops, I've missed this one as well. 

I am hopefully picking up a foster golden this weekend who may have issues with female dogs - unknown yet but Faelan and Casey should be fine


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry I missed this also when first posted. I wonder if it's too much distance for all of NE to try to arrange.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

cham said:


> Sorry I missed this also when first posted. I wonder if it's too much distance for all of NE to try to arrange.


Don't give up. Give it a shot! Many people do not mind driving.


----------



## claregirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I just saw this. I'm totally retarded when it comes to places to take dogs. My bf and I never go anywhere or do anything. LOL That sounds like a whole new thread and maybe a new forum as well.

Anyway I found this: http://www.interlakeninn.com/pet_friendly.html


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm up for a road trip! I don't have any ideas for a location though!


----------



## Laura Way (May 25, 2009)

I have heard of great things about this place! I would go!


----------

